# PVC joined to DWV Copper



## spudwrench (Sep 15, 2009)

I have a project to do joining the above. No way to solder an adapter or hub. A few years ago during a re-model of a re-model, I found a no-hub with two neoprene gaskets and one band joining the two, but I can't remember how it was rolled over. Don't have a DWV Copper piece to test on. Anyone here that can give me an "oh yeah" moment, or what has worked for you?

Happy New Year to all on the PZ


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Several manufacturers,(including fernco) make a no-hub to attach virtually anything to anything.
For example ( 1 1/2 CI,PL,ST- 1 1/4 CI,PL,ST OR 1 1/2 CU )


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Solder an FIP adapter onto the copper and thread into it with a PVC MIP adapter


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

These are commonplace for taking copper vents off of cast iron trap arms, which is nominally the same size as sch 40 plastic.
Is this what you are referring to?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Check here.


http://www.missionrubber.com/Products/BandSealCouplings.php


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

I was just going to say Missionband, but SlickRick beat me to the punch...


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

slickrick said:


> Check here.
> 
> http://www.missionrubber.com/Products/BandSealCouplings.php


Have those exact ones in my seacan at work. Couldn't think of the manu. The other ones we often use have a yellow label.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

U.A.til.I.die said:


> Have those exact ones in my seacan at work. Couldn't think of the manu. The other ones we often use have a yellow label.


The yellow ones are made by Fernco. I've found the Mission Couplings to have superior hose clamps. The Ferncos can strip before reaching optimum torque. That being said, I'm glad Fernco makes them because competition keeps the price of Mission couplings in check.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Protech said:


> Solder an FIP adapter onto the copper and thread into it with a PVC MIP adapter



You spelled "cut down sch 80 nipple glued into pvc coupling" wrong.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

That would be a code violation on a DWV system.




JK949 said:


> You spelled "cut down sch 80 nipple glued into pvc coupling" wrong.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Obstruction to flow.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

More like non-approved piping. Can't use PVC rated for casing and Sch. 40 together either, can't use foam core and sch. 40 together, either.

Must be of like piping and approved.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Not here. Mix and match all you want. SDR, foam, solid core, whatever.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Now, of course we can connect to the City's SDR with whatever............


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Protech said:


> That would be a code violation on a DWV system.



Probably, can't say I've ever done that on a DWV system as we don't use PVC for that. Company policy however is never trust a sch 40 threaded fitting, male or female.


----------

